# Dr. Harvey's Canine Health question..please help!



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello to all :biggrin:,

I am planning to switch both of my pups over to the canine health. A little nervous actually since I hardly ever cook for my husband and me, but I want them to have what's best next to homecooking. After reading the daily feeding instructions I am still super confused. It says that a 5-20lb dog should be getting 1/2lb of food daily...that seems so broad and general. Luna is 9lbs and Luca is 12 lbs...how much do you feed your pup? Also what proteins do you feed them? I know I need to rotate the protein and oil so I would just like to know what options I have. Like I said before I'm not really a natural cook or anythign so this is all so new to me :blush:. Any information, tips, advice that you can offer would be so greatly appreciated!!! Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

luna belle said:


> Hello to all :biggrin:,
> 
> I am planning to switch both of my pups over to the canine health. A little nervous actually since I hardly ever cook for my husband and me, but I want them to have what's best next to homecooking. After reading the daily feeding instructions I am still super confused. It says that a 5-20lb dog should be getting 1/2lb of food daily...that seems so broad and general. Luna is 9lbs and Luca is 12 lbs...how much do you feed your pup? Also what proteins do you feed them? I know I need to rotate the protein and oil so I would just like to know what options I have. Like I said before I'm not really a natural cook or anythign so this is all so new to me :blush:. Any information, tips, advice that you can offer would be so greatly appreciated!!! Thank you in advance!!!


I'm not familiar with Dr. Harvey's - I did home cook - Like Luca, Star was a big boy too. I gave him 1/2 cp. of his food a day. His proteins were dk. chicken, and a small amount of beef mixed together. On occasion he had salmon, sardines, and shrimp.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Dr. Harvey's Veg To Bowl often. The directions indicate adding 4-5 oz of protein per day to the pre-mix. I personally think that is too much for my 5.5 pound dogs, so I add 3 oz of protein per day to the premix, and after mixing it together, it comes out to about 4 oz of food per dog per day. I have a kitchen scale and I weigh everything. This amount of food works out fine for us. I also give them treats during the day, and my vet advised me that I should keep that in mind when I count total food intake per day. 

I rotate these proteins: ground beef sirloin, ground dark turkey, a mix of white/dark chicken, ground lamb, wild caught salmon, codfish, sardines. I also add a couple of egg yolks once or twice a week. The oils/fats that I use are: Dr. Harvey's Health and Shine capsules, Coconut oil, and softened organic butter. This is just my own personal method, others may do something different. I hope this helps.


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I use Dr. Harvey's Veg To Bowl often. The directions indicate adding 4-5 oz of protein per day to the pre-mix. I personally think that is too much for my 5.5 pound dogs, so I add 3 oz of protein per day to the premix, and after mixing it together, it comes out to about 4 oz of food per dog per day. I have a kitchen scale and I weigh everything. This amount of food works out fine for us. I also give them treats during the day, and my vet advised me that I should keep that in mind when I count total food intake per day.
> 
> I rotate these proteins: ground beef sirloin, ground dark turkey, a mix of white/dark chicken, ground lamb, wild caught salmon, codfish, sardines. I also add a couple of egg yolks once or twice a week. The oils/fats that I use are: Dr. Harvey's Health and Shine capsules, Coconut oil, and softened organic butter. This is just my own personal method, others may do something different. I hope this helps.


 
Thank you for taking the time to explain everything! I think that the canine health calls for less protein to be added than the veg-to-bowl...I just want to make sure that I give them enough of everything...not too much not too little. I still have so much to learn! Thanks again!


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> I'm not familiar with Dr. Harvey's - I did home cook - Like Luca, Star was a big boy too. I gave him 1/2 cp. of his food a day. His proteins were dk. chicken, and a small amount of beef mixed together. On occasion he had salmon, sardines, and shrimp.


Thank you!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you ever have questions about Dr. Harvey's, he is more than happy to talk with you personally. Just call the number on the website. I have discussed various nutrional questions with him many times.

I find his written instructions pretty vague too. 

For my 3, the amount of protein varies due to the variation in their sizes.

Lacie - weight = 6 lbs. She gets 3 oz. mixed with Dr. Harveys
Tilly - weight = 11 lbs. She gets 4.5 oz. mixed with Dr. Harveys
Secret - weight = 4 lbs. She gets 2 oz. mixed with Dr. Harveys 

I was switching oils but after discussing with Dr. Harvey, I decided to just use his Health and Shine caps so that I don't have to continue to rotate the oils. For my 3, I use 1 capsule each day. Split it open with a pairing knife and distribute over the food. 

The instructions tell you how much oil to use and Tilly (at 11 lbs.) gets about 1/2 of the oil in the capsule. Lacie(at 6 lbs.) gets a little over a quarter and Secret(at just under 4 lbs.) gets the rest.

I noticed all the proteins that were shown in the video, but we use:

1. Ground Lamb
2. Ground Turkey Breast 
3. Ground Chicken Breast or boiled chicken breast (depending on what I have here)
4. Fresh Salmon
5. Eggs
6. Sardines
7. Ground Sirloin for Tilly and Secret (Lacie is allergic to beef).
8. Occassional Fresh Cod or Sole if it's in season.

I don't feed raw and do cook all the proteins before adding. 

Dr. Harvey and I discussed each of these proteins and he's fine with each of them. Also, his instructions tell you to rotate proteins and/or oils on a weekly basis, however, I usually rotate every 2-3 days (for the proteins), and Dr. Harvey said this was also fine.

I was originally feeding Veg-to-Bowl but none of my 3 have grain allergies and so Dr. Harvey suggested that I go to Canine Health which I did. The girls have done well on this. I do note that most of the grain in Canine Health appears to come from oats.


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> If you ever have questions about Dr. Harvey's, he is more than happy to talk with you personally. Just call the number on the website. I have discussed various nutrional questions with him many times.
> 
> I find his written instructions pretty vague too.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! All the information that you provided is so helpful! I'm glad that I am not the only person that thinks the written instructions are vague haha :blush:. I really cannot wait to transition them to Dr. Harveys


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

When mine were on Dr. H's Canine Health, they all got 1/4 cup of prepared food for breakfast and dinner. My Zoe is older and has a slower metabolism but weighs just under 9 lbs. She is very trim. She got a slightly rounded 1/4 cup for both meal. Both Callie and Jett got a level 1/4 cup for both meals. They are really packed 1/4 cups though. lol Jett weighs 5 1/2 lbs and Callie is just at 4 lbs.

I think a safe place to start is to feed the same amount of food you had previously been feeding and then check their weight and adjust accordingly. Good luck! Your babies are going to LOVE Dr. H!


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> When mine were on Dr. H's Canine Health, they all got 1/4 cup of prepared food for breakfast and dinner. My Zoe is older and has a slower metabolism but weighs just under 9 lbs. She is very trim. She got a slightly rounded 1/4 cup for both meal. Both Callie and Jett got a level 1/4 cup for both meals. They are really packed 1/4 cups though. lol Jett weighs 5 1/2 lbs and Callie is just at 4 lbs.
> 
> I think a safe place to start is to feed the same amount of food you had previously been feeding and then check their weight and adjust accordingly. Good luck! Your babies are going to LOVE Dr. H!


Thanks so much for the suggestions!!! I was feeding them EVO kibble 1/4 cup twice a day before. I'm hoping the transition to Dr. Harvey's will be easy for both them and me. I already placed an order for the canine health and the health and shine capsules. I'm just so paranoid about not giving them enough protein or nutrients but like you said I can adjust the amount accordingly to if they are losing or gaining weight?


----------

